# Direct entry stream employer nomination scheme visa



## nirmalgyanwali (Oct 16, 2012)

I am developer programmer having 7 years of experience. My skill assessment is already done.

My current company wants to sponsor me. Can i directly go to "Direct entry stream employer nomination scheme" 186 PR?

I have 8L 7R 7S 6.5W IELTS score.


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Yes, your employer will have to fill out there relevant bit with the DIAC .....then you will get the nomination then apply.
Good luck


----------



## nirmalgyanwali (Oct 16, 2012)

Judy&Rob said:


> Yes, your employer will have to fill out there relevant bit with the DIAC .....then you will get the nomination then apply.
> Good luck


Thank you Judy for your reply.

But the thing i am not getting is difference between 457 and 186? 
If we can directly get 186 PR then why people go to 457 working visa? I mean to say there must be difference in eligibility. 

And one more thing, do you have any idea how long do I need to work for that company?


----------



## Judy&Rob (May 31, 2011)

Hi,

457 is a temp visa for up to 6years......and I suppose a lot quick than waiting for a PR, I'm on exactly the same visa,and obviously you need an employer to sponser you for the 186 visa...... Then go on which stream is relevant for your circumstance.....

Have a look at the link below....

http://www.immi.gov.au/skills/skillselect/index/visas/subclass-186


----------

